# Setup mic for Onkyo 805



## rudirudi (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, I am an owner of Onkyo TX-SR805. It appears that I have misplaced my audyssey setup mic. 
Would anyone mind if I borrow your setup mic for a few days? I would pay your shipping + postage etc and return it as soon as possible.

Thanks, Rudi


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You could contact Onkyo, I dont believe they are very expensive.


----------

